# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé  máy bay tết Nguyên Đán

## VERE24735

Hằng năm cứ mỗi lần xuân về việc đặt mua cho mình và người thân 01 tấm Ve may bay tet để về quê đón tết cùng gia đình là việc vô cùng khó khănChúng tôi - Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm bán Vé máy bay tết cùng đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn và book vé nhiều kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình trong công việc. Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ cung cấp đủ vé máy bay tết để bạn về quê đón xuân nếu Quý khách liện hệ với Chúng tôi ngay từ bây giờVới hệ thống robot thong minh đặt chỗ vé máy bay tết 2014 tự động bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm tìm cho mình chuyến bay hợp lý nhất.Liên hệ với Chúng tôi Bạn sẽ được giao vé máy bay tết tận nơi miễn phí, với các hình thức thanh toán đơn giản, linh hoạt.Vui lòng liên hệ với Phòng vé Hải Đăng để Phòng vé Hải Đăng có cơ hội phục vụ bạn*ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY HẢI ĐĂNG260 Ung Văn Khiêm - P.25 - Q.Bình Thạnh - TP Hồ Chí MinhTel: (08) 3512 3395 (18 lines) Fax: (08) 3512 3397Email: vetet@haidangcorp.vnwww.bay247.vn Hotline : 090 232 03 03 - 091 345 21 21 - 098 636 9933Bay247.vn - website cung cấp vé máy bay tết hàng đầu Việt Nam*

----------


## muahangmy_choship0010

Phụ bạn một tay cho bạn lên top nè !minhchúc bạn đắt khách !

----------

